# Blooming Complex orchids



## tperry (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm a newbie to complex. Live in Arizonia.

All are at my office, on humidity trays, and have a plant light on them for 12 hours. Temp never over 74 degrees. 

Read an article that they need a drop of 55 to bloom. And are difficult to bloom? Is this true?

Any help will be appreciated!!!

Tom


----------



## Bolero (Oct 25, 2007)

DO you mean complex paphs? Or other types of orchids?


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 25, 2007)

.... if you mean complex paphs, then the answer is YES & NO. I think it can't hurt but it may depend on what species they go back to. If the crosses are made up of cool growers then YES they probably will need a temp drop. Is there any temp variance were they are grown?


----------

